# TICA SE vs SF Reel



## waywack40 (Oct 7, 2007)

What the heck is the difference between these 2 series of reels. Not obvious to me;--even after looking at Tica site.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

SF is super fast so it has a higher gear ratio and retrieve speed. That is the only difference so far.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> SF is super fast so it has a higher gear ratio and retrieve speed. That is the only difference so far.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

arent the colors different? SF looks blue... SE looks grayish


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah the colors are different. I have an SE it is Silver. The SF is sort of a whitish pink as far as I can tell from the pictures I have seen. But mechanical the only difference I found was the gear ratio.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't see either of those reels on the Tica site. You're talking Dolphin SE & SF right?


----------



## waywack40 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes---Dolphin SE & SF. Found them on the Tica site but it wasn't obvious. It was in the European Section instead of USA. Didn't see pictures however.
http://www.ticaglobal.com/EN/Eu/PR_Reels.htm


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Yeah,*

I found them on the Japaneese site - then googled them and found a few US retailers that carry them. And they are right - difference is in the retrieve 5.2 to 4.1. But they are expensive compared to what I got the SE for. They're asking $114, got mine for $75.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

look at digital dagger and james tackle. DD has them both and you can see them Better retail price but you can usually get them cheaper on fleabay!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> ... But they are expensive compared to what I got the SE for. They're asking $114, got mine for $75.


Did you get the SF 10000 ?? If not what did you get and how do you like it? The only complaint I have heard is that the reel stem (connects seat to the body handle) can bend under pressure. How long have you been using it and what are your feelings?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Not sure if you are aware - model # depends on the spool. There are 8 different spools. Long story but I wound up with a 9000 vice 6000 but was also sent a Scepter GF 10000 for free. I may eventually order a 6000 spool from TIca $20.08 free shipping if you only order 1 at a time.
Have used it 3x sofar. Caught a 22" red on it friday and I was more concerned for the Rod than the reel (8' Pinnacle 1-3oz). Reel is smooth as silk - casts real well even with the deeper spool and #14 Sufix Seige. The drag is very soft - easy to adjust and instant anti-reverse as are Most of Tica's reels.



cygnus-x1 said:


> Did you get the SF 10000 ?? If not what did you get and how do you like it? The only complaint I have heard is that the reel stem (connects seat to the body handle) can bend under pressure. How long have you been using it and what are your feelings?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

The Dolphin series is being discontinued largely because of the reel stem flexibility issues. I used my Dolphin quite a bit and loved the way it cast, the high retrieve ratio (SF), and the good drag. I passed off the stem flexibility and just got used to it. Finally, the stem actually broke while playing a fish (not abuse). The Dolphin series is being replaced by the GX Scepter which is a very excellent long casting/high line capacity/high retrieve ratio reel for the money. It's very smooth and the stem is solid metal with no flex. Buy a GX Scepter instead of a clear out stock Dolphin. The Dolphin and the Scepter spools are the same and interchangeable. - HPD http://surfishmexico.pbwiki.com/?pwd=tL4y7LDtaa

BTW - If you already have a Dolphin, remove the gold plates on the reel stem. The stem is HOLLOW beneath them. Stuff this hollow with Epoxy putty (automotive or plumbing sections of stores). Especially do the back side of the stem. This will not stop the flex but it will help avoid breakage.


----------



## waywack40 (Oct 7, 2007)

high drifter said:


> The Dolphin series is being discontinued largely because of the reel stem flexibility issues. I used my Dolphin quite a bit and loved the way it cast, the high retrieve ratio (SF), and the good drag. I passed off the stem flexibility and just got used to it. Finally, the stem actually broke while playing a fish (not abuse).
> 
> What and where were you fishing that you broke the reel;--Minn. has fish that big? Thanks for info on TICA Dolphin SF and GX. Was about to buy an SF, but I may have to reconsider and look close at the GX.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

waywack40 said:


> high drifter said:
> 
> 
> > What and where were you fishing that you broke the reel;--Minn. has fish that big?
> ...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Very Poetic Description - Great Video - Looks like you guys had a BLAST! Congrats!


----------

